# Candy Making...Possible to make Jelly Beans



## techsgtdan (Feb 16, 2007)

Is it possible to make your own jelly beans at home? I am trying to find a recipe in making a basic simple jelly bean then expand with flavors later. I came across a recipe in making jellies, but thats how far I got. Can someone please assist?


----------



## mickey19 (Jun 26, 2008)

You might be able to do it with a pan coater. That's how they put coatings on m&m, skittles, etc.


----------



## aurora d. (Aug 14, 2008)

I think a candy recipe is made, then put into a cornstarch mold and hardened, then coated with a hard shell.


----------



## amazingrace (Jul 28, 2006)

There's a guy on the Food Network who goes around to various factories, and does his show on the processes involved in producing different types of foods. He did a segment on the jelly bean one time. The formula is poured into tiny molds and goes through a gelling process. Then the candies are moved into a climate controlled drying room for a specific period of time. After that, they are put into a large container that looks a lot like a cement mixer, where they are coated with corn starch. This prevents them from becoming sticky. Then finally, they go through a polishing step. 

I won't say it's not possible to make jelly beans at home. But had you asked if it was easy or simple, I'd have to say "no".


----------

